# Sean Mann Eastern Shoreman Cocobola Rosewood Goose Flute



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

New in box Sean Mann Eastern Shoreman Cocobola Rosewood Goose Flute. Awesome call that requires hardly any air. Asking $100.

http://www.seanmann.com/product/eastern-shoreman-goose-call/


----------

